# Which moderator would you most like to see naked



## cnelsen

(does not include groping)


----------



## TNHarley

Pineapple​


----------



## Hugo Furst

Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?


----------



## TNHarley

WillHaftawaite said:


> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?


you are the n00b?


----------



## cnelsen

WillHaftawaite said:


> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?


Stop being a martyr. There were other misspelled names, not just yours.


----------



## Hugo Furst

cnelsen said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a martyr. There were other misspelled names, not just yours.
Click to expand...

Wil Hav ta WILT?


----------



## OldLady

WillHaftawaite said:


> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?


Look at Doc's again.


----------



## OldLady

Why is this "humor?"

You know cnelsen has seriously considered the question.


----------



## Hugo Furst

OldLady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Doc's again.
Click to expand...

I saw it.

He can wield his own sword


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?



Will darling cnelson did that because he must not want to see you naked.

Hey cnelsen why do you not want to see Will naked? He has a FANTASTIC pair of buttocks


----------



## Zander

Mod or not......


AngelsNDemons is the winner!


----------



## cnelsen

WillHaftawaite said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a martyr. There were other misspelled names, not just yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wil Hav ta WILT?
Click to expand...

How is this not a clean zone topic? I stressed "no groping".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

cnelsen said:


> (does not include groping)



I want to see DTMB naked, this is _only_ because he _deliberately_ ignores me, I think this goes back to when I once openly posted that I thought he had beautiful hair because he does, since then he has 100% ignored me, I think I embarrassed him.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

cnelsen said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a martyr. There were other misspelled names, not just yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wil Hav ta WILT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is this not a clean zone topic? I stressed "no groping".
Click to expand...


As I am a woman why am I not allowed to grope if its nice buttocks?


----------



## cnelsen

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will darling cnelson did that because he must not want to see you naked.
> 
> Hey cnelsen why do you not want to see Will naked? He has a FANTASTIC pair of buttocks
Click to expand...

Not THIS fantastic, I'll bet:


----------



## westwall

I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!


----------



## cnelsen

Lucy Hamilton said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a martyr. There were other misspelled names, not just yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wil Hav ta WILT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is this not a clean zone topic? I stressed "no groping".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I am a woman why am I not allowed to grope if its nice buttocks?
Click to expand...

I'm not a mod. I'm not the one who arbitrarily enforces rules I make up on the fly. You'll have to ask one of them.


----------



## cnelsen

westwall said:


> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!


----------



## flacaltenn

westwall said:


> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!



I can't vote or see the results, so you're gonna have to PM me with the final tally. If I voted in that poll --- HR would be putting me into "harassment class" for the 4th time. This will only be your 2nd time --- right?


----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


> Mod or not......
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons is the winner!



Ewww.  Why?  She's so ugly, inside and outside.    That's nasty, dude.


----------



## GHook93

cnelsen said:


> (does not include groping)



Your a sick fuck Nelsen! 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

I voted for flacaltenn so he doesn't feel left out.


----------



## April

Zander said:


> Mod or not......
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons is the winner!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mod or not......
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons is the winner!
Click to expand...


Paper bag time!  Double bagger at least.


----------



## April

Lucy Hamilton said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> (does not include groping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see DTMB naked, this is _only_ because he _deliberately_ ignores me, I think this goes back to when I once openly posted that I thought he had beautiful hair because he does, since then he has 100% ignored me, I think I embarrassed him.
> 
> View attachment 161743
Click to expand...

I just wanna see him nekked!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mod or not......
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons is the winner!
Click to expand...


Thought I smelled something rank approaching.  It was you in all of your ugly and smelly glory!


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Paper bag time! Double bagger at least.


 says the butterface...


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> (does not include groping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see DTMB naked, this is _only_ because he _deliberately_ ignores me, I think this goes back to when I once openly posted that I thought he had beautiful hair because he does, since then he has 100% ignored me, I think I embarrassed him.
> 
> View attachment 161743
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanna see him nekked!
Click to expand...


You would have to beg to see anyone nekked!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AngelsNDemons said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> (does not include groping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see DTMB naked, this is _only_ because he _deliberately_ ignores me, I think this goes back to when I once openly posted that I thought he had beautiful hair because he does, since then he has 100% ignored me, I think I embarrassed him.
> 
> View attachment 161743
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanna see him nekked!
Click to expand...


We should work on this together


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paper bag time! Double bagger at least.
> 
> 
> 
> says the butterface...
Click to expand...


Why are you out of the sewer?  That is the perfect place for a shit head like yourself.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AngelsNDemons said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mod or not......
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons is the winner!
Click to expand...


A&D this is gorgeous:


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mod or not......
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons is the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thought I smelled something rank approaching.  It was you in all of your ugly and smelly glory!
Click to expand...

Wanna know a secret? I am exotic and you're nottic..plain white bread.


----------



## April

Lucy Hamilton said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mod or not......
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons is the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A&D this is gorgeous:
Click to expand...

Ha! I forgot I had that going in my siggie...I have sigs turned off. 
She's cute as shit isn't she?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

GHook93 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> (does not include groping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a sick fuck Nelsen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Yes because he say no groping and as a woman I have a right to grope male buttocks if they appeal to me.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mod or not......
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons is the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thought I smelled something rank approaching.  It was you in all of your ugly and smelly glory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna know a secret? I am exotic and you're nottic..plain white bread.
Click to expand...


Seriously?  Look at your ugly face.  It's mean looking too.  A big mean ugly face.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AngelsNDemons said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mod or not......
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons is the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A&D this is gorgeous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! I forgot I had that going in my siggie...I have sigs turned off.
> She's cute as shit isn't she?
Click to expand...


Yes she is


----------



## Old Yeller

Whars' da' CerealKiller?


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Seriously? Look at your ugly face. It's mean looking too. A big mean ugly face.


That's not what da men folk say...


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Look at your ugly face. It's mean looking too. A big mean ugly face.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what da men folk say...
Click to expand...


How's that hammer and chisel holding up?    What are you HIDING under all of that goop on your eyes?


----------



## westwall

flacaltenn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't vote or see the results, so you're gonna have to PM me with the final tally. If I voted in that poll --- HR would be putting me into "harassment class" for the 4th time. This will only be your 2nd time --- right?
Click to expand...






Well, yeah, if you don't count the other seven times!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

cnelsen said:


> (does not include groping)



This is beginning to be my SECOND favourite thread of 2017.

My FIRST favourite thread is of course my miketx for World President thread, even by my majestic standards that thread is a gem


----------



## Zander

Ok ladies....here ya go. 

Here I am....in all my fabulous naked glory!!


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Look at your ugly face. It's mean looking too. A big mean ugly face.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what da men folk say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's that hammer and chisel holding up?    What are you HIDING under all of that goop on your eyes?
Click to expand...

Hon, I have posted me without make up...flacaltenn has seen it, and I had him remove it for me...he says I am beautiful. 

When you finally going to post a pic of you with clarity instead of it being all fuzzy?


----------



## April

Zander said:


> Ok ladies....here ya go.
> 
> Here I am....in all my fabulous naked glory!!


Awww...look at dat cute butt!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Look at your ugly face. It's mean looking too. A big mean ugly face.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what da men folk say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's that hammer and chisel holding up?    What are you HIDING under all of that goop on your eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hon, I have posted me without make up...flacaltenn has seen it, and I had him remove it for me...he says I am beautiful.
> 
> When you finally going to post a pic of you with clarity instead of it being all fuzzy?
Click to expand...


Ha ha!  Your ugly inside and outside.  That face is . . . frightening.  I've seen your ugly pictures.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Look at your ugly face. It's mean looking too. A big mean ugly face.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what da men folk say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's that hammer and chisel holding up?    What are you HIDING under all of that goop on your eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hon, I have posted me without make up...flacaltenn has seen it, and I had him remove it for me...he says I am beautiful.
> 
> When you finally going to post a pic of you with clarity instead of it being all fuzzy?
Click to expand...


You look like a man to me.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Ha ha! Your ugly inside and outside. That face is . . . frightening. I've seen your ugly pictures.


Girl you have no room...you are hideous...no wonder you don't want anyone seeing the 'real' you.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> You look like a man to me.


Oh honey, I am ALL woman...


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a man to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey, I am ALL woman...
Click to expand...


Nope, you are a he-she.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha! Your ugly inside and outside. That face is . . . frightening. I've seen your ugly pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl you have no room...you are hideous...no wonder you don't want anyone seeing the 'real' you.
Click to expand...


So, why do you post on a political message board anyways?  Do you know anything about politics?  Do you ever do anything around here except post pictures of cartoon women and women's asses that aren't yours, and your photoshopped pictures (which are still ugly)?


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a man to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey, I am ALL woman...
Click to expand...


Some people seem to doubt that the naked ass you posted in the flamer zone was yours.  I misunderstood them and thought the ass they were referring to was your face!  I was like, oh no, that ass is her face!


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a man to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey, I am ALL woman...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you are a he-she.
Click to expand...

 with great tits, a cute ass and I am exotically beautiful. 
Oh, I have a uterus...you know, where I grew my babies and birthed them all natural. Oh, and I breast fed too.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a man to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey, I am ALL woman...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people seem to doubt that the naked ass you posted in the flamer zone was yours.  I misunderstood them and thought the ass they were referring to was your face!  I was like, oh no, that ass is her face!
Click to expand...

All mine luv... I have met another from here in RL who can vouch that that is indeed MY ass.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a man to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey, I am ALL woman...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people seem to doubt that the naked ass you posted in the flamer zone was yours.  I misunderstood them and thought the ass they were referring to was your face!  I was like, oh no, that ass is her face!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All mine luv... I have met another from here in RL who can vouch that that is indeed MY ass.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you have.  Skanky!    I hope they had their shots!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a man to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey, I am ALL woman...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you are a he-she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with great tits, a cute ass and I am exotically beautiful.
> Oh, I have a uterus...you know, where I grew my babies and birthed them all natural. Oh, and I breast fed too.
Click to expand...


You aren't beautiful.  You look like a witch.  An ugly witch.  You act like a witch as well.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha! Your ugly inside and outside. That face is . . . frightening. I've seen your ugly pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl you have no room...you are hideous...no wonder you don't want anyone seeing the 'real' you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do you post on a political message board anyways?  Do you know anything about politics?  Do you ever do anything around here except post pictures of cartoon women and women's asses that aren't yours, and your photoshopped pictures (which are still ugly)?
Click to expand...

 I moderated this board for 4 years. Actually, I just posted why it is I came here to begin with...it's in the dungeon tho...


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a man to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey, I am ALL woman...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you are a he-she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with great tits, a cute ass and I am exotically beautiful.
> Oh, I have a uterus...you know, where I grew my babies and birthed them all natural. Oh, and I breast fed too.
Click to expand...


So why do you even post on this board, seriously.  You never talk about politics.  You hang out in the sewer trying to get attention from the rats and you post pictures of half naked ladies.  That's all you really ever do around here.  Lol!  I think it's quite obvious that you aren't the least bit interested in politics.  Hmmm.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> I'm sure you have. Skanky!  I hope they had their shots!


Know who Jroc is?


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha! Your ugly inside and outside. That face is . . . frightening. I've seen your ugly pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl you have no room...you are hideous...no wonder you don't want anyone seeing the 'real' you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do you post on a political message board anyways?  Do you know anything about politics?  Do you ever do anything around here except post pictures of cartoon women and women's asses that aren't yours, and your photoshopped pictures (which are still ugly)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I moderated this board for 4 years. Actually, I just posted why it is I came here to begin with...it's in the dungeon tho...
Click to expand...


Who's dick did you slurp on for that job?  Because you are really a shitty human being.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you have. Skanky!  I hope they had their shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Know who Jroc is?
Click to expand...


Sure.  You fucked him too, eh?    I should come up with a nickname for you.  How does Hole sound?


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> So why do you even post on this board, seriously. You never talk about politics. You hang out in the sewer trying to get attention from the rats and you post pictures of half naked ladies. That's all you really ever do around here. Lol! I think it's quite obvious that you aren't the least bit interested in politics. Hmmm.


Again, old lady, it's all been posted. And remember, Admin approached ME and ASKED ME to mod this board...my earlier post will prove why. You're finger broke?


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you even post on this board, seriously. You never talk about politics. You hang out in the sewer trying to get attention from the rats and you post pictures of half naked ladies. That's all you really ever do around here. Lol! I think it's quite obvious that you aren't the least bit interested in politics. Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, old lady, it's all been posted. And remember, Admin approached ME and ASKED ME to mod this board...my earlier post will prove why. You're finger broke?
Click to expand...


Come on.  Calling me old.  I look 20 years younger than you at least.  Even you must realize this.    You must smoke or drink or something because you look old, mean and nasty like a used up old hole.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you have. Skanky!  I hope they had their shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Know who Jroc is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  You fucked him too, eh?    I should come up with a nickname for you.  How does Hole sound?
Click to expand...

We dated for 6 months IRL...he met my family, my kids and even my doctors.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> I look 20 years younger than you at least.


Is that why you post uber fuzzy badly photoshopped pix of yourself? To look 20 years younger?  Rember old hag, there is only a 4 year age dif betwen us...be real for once. 
Poor old girl.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you even post on this board, seriously. You never talk about politics. You hang out in the sewer trying to get attention from the rats and you post pictures of half naked ladies. That's all you really ever do around here. Lol! I think it's quite obvious that you aren't the least bit interested in politics. Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, old lady, it's all been posted. And remember, Admin approached ME and ASKED ME to mod this board...my earlier post will prove why. You're finger broke?
Click to expand...


Still waiting for this big something you threatened to do to me when you were no longer a mod.  What was this big plan of yours anyway?  Get your skank friends in the skank zone to pile on if I post there?  Something like that I assume.    Remember, you said just wait?  Still waiting.  So far nothing notable.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look 20 years younger than you at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why you post uber fuzzy badly photoshopped pix of yourself? To look 20 years younger?  Rember old hag, there is only a 4 year age dif betwen us...be real for once.
> Poor old girl.
Click to expand...


My pictures aren't photo shopped.  I don't ever use photoshop.  This is how I look.  I know, you hate that.    And if there is only a 4 year difference between us, then girl, you look like hell.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> nasty like a used up old hole.


 you look like you've been rode hard and put away wet. 
grossss....


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you have. Skanky!  I hope they had their shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Know who Jroc is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  You fucked him too, eh?    I should come up with a nickname for you.  How does Hole sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dated for 6 months IRL...he met my family, my kids and even my doctors.
Click to expand...


But he exited stage right ASAP!    MeBelle has filled me in.


----------



## ChrisL

Mebelle and BlueGin.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> nasty like a used up old hole.
> 
> 
> 
> you look like you've been rode hard and put away wet.
> grossss....
Click to expand...


I think you were looking at your own avi when you saw that.    I look fresh and innocent and sweet.    Not skank like, not a ton of makeup.  Just myself, sweet and natural.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> My pictures aren't photo shopped. I don't ever use photoshop. This is how I look. I know, you hate that.  And if there is only a 4 year difference between us, then girl, you look like hell.


Is that why they are all fuzzy and you look like you have snake eyes? At least post a close up of yourself without a filter....ha...you photoshop the fuck out of your pix...and badly at that...


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> I think you were looking at your own avi when you saw that.  I look fresh and innocent and sweet.  Not skank like, not a ton of makeup. Just myself, sweet and natural.


Oh I've seen your other pix...my skin doesn't sag like yours..no wonder you fuzz the shit out of them. 
And again, I have posted myself without make up..unfuzzed and untouched. Unlike you. 
Try again...


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures aren't photo shopped. I don't ever use photoshop. This is how I look. I know, you hate that.  And if there is only a 4 year difference between us, then girl, you look like hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they are all fuzzy and you look like you have snake eyes? At least post a close up of yourself without a filter....ha...you photoshop the fuck out of your pix...and badly at that...
Click to expand...


I don't use  filter.  I don't even know what that is!  Figures that you would though!    Ha ha!  You get uglier by the second.  

Remember when you got all mad and jealous because Mad Cabbie was posting compliments about me on my gallery.    I member.  That was just about the time when you started giving me all kinds of grief about my looks.    Come on, you must not be blind.  It is clear that I am younger than you, blurry picture or not.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you were looking at your own avi when you saw that.  I look fresh and innocent and sweet.  Not skank like, not a ton of makeup. Just myself, sweet and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I've seen your other pix...my skin doesn't sag like yours..no wonder you fuzz the shit out of them.
> And again, I have posted myself without make up..unfuzzed and untouched. Unlike you.
> Try again...
Click to expand...


My skin sags?  No, it doesn't.    LOL.  You are ugly with and without makeup.  You have a big ugly face.  End of story.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you were looking at your own avi when you saw that.  I look fresh and innocent and sweet.  Not skank like, not a ton of makeup. Just myself, sweet and natural.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I've seen your other pix...my skin doesn't sag like yours..no wonder you fuzz the shit out of them.
> And again, I have posted myself without make up..unfuzzed and untouched. Unlike you.
> Try again...
Click to expand...


Now, do you want to go on like this?  Keep talking about me in the flamer zone.  I can go on like this if need be where I can take you on one to one and where your fellow skanks aren't piling on, you piece of shit.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> But he exited stage right ASAP!  MeBelle has filled me in.


It was a mutual going of separate ways. See, LDR's don't really work out. We are still friends, and email one another here and there. So, whatever you were told, was lies. 
Again, awesome guy.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> you piece of shit.


 I struck a noive!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he exited stage right ASAP!  MeBelle has filled me in.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a mutual going of separate ways. See, LDR's don't really work out. We are still friends, and email one another here and there. So, whatever you were told, was lies.
> Again, awesome guy.
Click to expand...


So, is that why you are here?  A lonely old middle aged bar hag looking for companionship?  Because you never participate in any political discussions, and I don't believe you are intelligent enough to do so anyways.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> My skin sags? No, it doesn't.  LOL. You are ugly with and without makeup. You have a big ugly face. End of story.


OMFG you are so immature...is this middle school all over again?


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> you piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I struck a noive!
Click to expand...


No, you are just a piece of shit.  That is all.


----------



## deannalw

Another thread twatted up with more attacks on another usmb female and obsessions with her outer shell.
I guess when you have nothing inside, constant shouting about how good looking you are is all ya got left.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My skin sags? No, it doesn't.  LOL. You are ugly with and without makeup. You have a big ugly face. End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG you are so immature...is this middle school all over again?
Click to expand...


Says the middle aged hag who fights with other middle aged hags for attention in the flamer zone.    Bwa ha ha!


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> So, is that why you are here? A lonely old middle aged bar hag looking for companionship? Because you never participate in any political discussions, and I don't believe you are intelligent enough to do so anyways.


Again, you bitter old hag...check my earlier post history...


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Says the middle aged hag who fights with other middle aged hags


And YOU are right there with us, old hag.


----------



## Zander

The only way to settle this is if you post hot photos of yourselves and let the board decide! Tasteful nudes maybe? Bikini try-on's? Lingerie snaps?? Be creative!!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is that why you are here? A lonely old middle aged bar hag looking for companionship? Because you never participate in any political discussions, and I don't believe you are intelligent enough to do so anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you bitter old hag...check my earlier post history...
Click to expand...


I wouldn't waste my time.  IT is quite clear why you are here.    Lol.  It's NOT to talk about politics or current events either.  You are prostituting yourself out at online message boards to a bunch of old men because you are too old to do it anywhere else.


----------



## deannalw

You are a beauty April.

ChrisL is fixated on beauty in other women like the witch in Snow White.

Mirror mirror on the wall...

I saw her in the pics thread groveling around in the usmb dirt for a compliment. 

It made me smile.


----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


> The only way to settle this is if you post hot photos of yourselves and let the board decide! Tasteful nudes maybe? Bikini try-on's? Lingerie snaps?? Be creative!!



AngelsNDemons, aren't you going to post the picture of someone else's butt and claim it's yours so this guy can jerk off?


----------



## April

deannalw said:


> Another thread twatted up with more attacks on another usmb female and obsessions with her outer shell.
> I guess when you have nothing inside, constant shouting about how good looking you are is all ya got left.


Notice who attacked who first here..I was just responding to a post I was called to. Bitch is ultra insecure. Poor thing.


----------



## ChrisL

deannalw said:


> You are a beauty April.
> 
> ChrisL is fixated on beauty in other women like the witch in Snow White.
> 
> Mirror mirror on the wall...
> 
> I saw her in the pics thread groveling around in the usmb dirt for a compliment.
> 
> It made me smile.



She is no beauty.  She looks like the wicked stepmother in Snow White.    LOL!  That is good that you brought that up because that is who she looks like, or Cruella Deville.


----------



## ChrisL

deannalw said:


> You are a beauty April.
> 
> ChrisL is fixated on beauty in other women like the witch in Snow White.
> 
> Mirror mirror on the wall...
> 
> I saw her in the pics thread groveling around in the usmb dirt for a compliment.
> 
> It made me smile.



I work part time in the beauty industry.  I get compliments ALL day long.    I am currently selling beauty supplies.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the middle aged hag who fights with other middle aged hags
> 
> 
> 
> And YOU are right there with us, old hag.
Click to expand...


Please, skankarella.  I am not the one posting nudes of other women and saying that it's me.


----------



## April

deannalw said:


> I saw her in the pics thread groveling around in the usmb dirt for a compliment.


BINGO!  She is way to fixated on her looks to be secure about them. First thing out of her mouth is 'old this', 'ugly that', 'fat'...whenever she is confronted about ANY thing. And she does it to the guys here too...talk about whacko. 
Her jealous insecurities are put on blast when she don't like something or someone, or anything that doesn't conform to HER ways....


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread twatted up with more attacks on another usmb female and obsessions with her outer shell.
> I guess when you have nothing inside, constant shouting about how good looking you are is all ya got left.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice who attacked who first here..I was just responding to a post I was called to. Bitch is ultra insecure. Poor thing.
Click to expand...


That's right.  Keep talking behind my back in the flamer zone, you ugly he-she.


----------



## ChrisL

ROFL.  It looks just like April!


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Please, skankarella. I am not the one posting nudes of other women and saying that it's me.


Ummm where are my nude pix? When have I ever posted a nudie of me? Link? 
Except my ass, which was posted in my avie...but nudes? where?


----------



## Zander

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to settle this is if you post hot photos of yourselves and let the board decide! Tasteful nudes maybe? Bikini try-on's? Lingerie snaps?? Be creative!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons, aren't you going to post the picture of someone else's butt and claim it's yours so this guy can jerk off?
Click to expand...


I  made a playful comment about A&D ...in fun.  Then you come along and go straight to the sewer....

You're really a nasty hate filled thing.....


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> That's right. Keep talking behind my back in the flamer zone, you ugly he-she.


You'd have to mean something to me to 'talk behind your back'. I'll talk about you whenever wherever and right to your face...oh wait, here I am! 

Ha ha Chrissy is getting pissed....


----------



## deannalw

ChrisL said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a beauty April.
> 
> ChrisL is fixated on beauty in other women like the witch in Snow White.
> 
> Mirror mirror on the wall...
> 
> I saw her in the pics thread groveling around in the usmb dirt for a compliment.
> 
> It made me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work part time in the beauty industry.  I get compliments ALL day long.    I am currently selling beauty supplies.
Click to expand...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## deannalw

AngelsNDemons said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw her in the pics thread groveling around in the usmb dirt for a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO!  She is way to fixated on her looks to be secure about them. First thing out of her mouth is 'old this', 'ugly that', 'fat'...whenever she is confronted about ANY thing. And she does it to the guys here too...talk about whacko.
> Her jealous insecurities are put on blast when she don't like something or someone, or anything that doesn't conform to HER ways....
Click to expand...



Agree. She never shuts the fuck up about her looks.

I got way mo betta stuff to brag about.


----------



## Crixus

cnelsen said:


> (does not include groping)




Then whats the point?


----------



## cnelsen

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a man to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey, I am ALL woman...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you are a he-she.
Click to expand...

Cat Fight!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Keep talking behind my back in the flamer zone, you ugly he-she.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to mean something to me to 'talk behind your back'. I'll talk about you whenever wherever and right to your face...oh wait, here I am!
> 
> Ha ha Chrissy is getting pissed....
Click to expand...


It must really have been a BURN for you that Bonzi hasn't tried half as hard as you, but found a husband out of this place before you!    Now THAT is some funny shit!    Congratulations to Bonzi and her new hubby.  Right, AngelsNDemons (stupid name BTW).


----------



## ChrisL

deannalw said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw her in the pics thread groveling around in the usmb dirt for a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO!  She is way to fixated on her looks to be secure about them. First thing out of her mouth is 'old this', 'ugly that', 'fat'...whenever she is confronted about ANY thing. And she does it to the guys here too...talk about whacko.
> Her jealous insecurities are put on blast when she don't like something or someone, or anything that doesn't conform to HER ways....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. She never shuts the fuck up about her looks.
> 
> I got way mo betta stuff to brag about.
Click to expand...


That's what all the fat uggos say.


----------



## deannalw

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Keep talking behind my back in the flamer zone, you ugly he-she.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to mean something to me to 'talk behind your back'. I'll talk about you whenever wherever and right to your face...oh wait, here I am!
> 
> Ha ha Chrissy is getting pissed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must really have been a BURN for you that Bonzi hasn't tried half as hard as you, but found a husband out of this place before you!    Now THAT is some funny shit!    Congratulations to Bonzi and her new hubby.  Right, AngelsNDemons (stupid name BTW).
Click to expand...



ChrisL is a stupid name too


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Keep talking behind my back in the flamer zone, you ugly he-she.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to mean something to me to 'talk behind your back'. I'll talk about you whenever wherever and right to your face...oh wait, here I am!
> 
> Ha ha Chrissy is getting pissed....
Click to expand...


You always talk about me in your flamer zone.  People tell me about it.  I've read it.


----------



## ChrisL

deannalw said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Keep talking behind my back in the flamer zone, you ugly he-she.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to mean something to me to 'talk behind your back'. I'll talk about you whenever wherever and right to your face...oh wait, here I am!
> 
> Ha ha Chrissy is getting pissed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must really have been a BURN for you that Bonzi hasn't tried half as hard as you, but found a husband out of this place before you!    Now THAT is some funny shit!    Congratulations to Bonzi and her new hubby.  Right, AngelsNDemons (stupid name BTW).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL is a stupid name too
Click to expand...


Ohhh burrrrrn.  Not.    Burn fail.


----------



## deannalw

ChrisL said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw her in the pics thread groveling around in the usmb dirt for a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO!  She is way to fixated on her looks to be secure about them. First thing out of her mouth is 'old this', 'ugly that', 'fat'...whenever she is confronted about ANY thing. And she does it to the guys here too...talk about whacko.
> Her jealous insecurities are put on blast when she don't like something or someone, or anything that doesn't conform to HER ways....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. She never shuts the fuck up about her looks.
> 
> I got way mo betta stuff to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what all the fat uggos say.
Click to expand...



Yeah yeah yeah blah blah blah.

You must try harder!

Show people you ain't this stupid ALL the time!


----------



## ChrisL

deannalw said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw her in the pics thread groveling around in the usmb dirt for a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO!  She is way to fixated on her looks to be secure about them. First thing out of her mouth is 'old this', 'ugly that', 'fat'...whenever she is confronted about ANY thing. And she does it to the guys here too...talk about whacko.
> Her jealous insecurities are put on blast when she don't like something or someone, or anything that doesn't conform to HER ways....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. She never shuts the fuck up about her looks.
> 
> I got way mo betta stuff to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what all the fat uggos say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah blah blah blah.
> 
> You must try harder!
> 
> Show people you ain't this stupid ALL the time!
Click to expand...


This coming from a fat hobo who would use the word ain't while calling other people stupid.    Lol!


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> It must really have been a BURN for you that Bonzi hasn't tried half as hard as you, but found a husband out of this place before you!  Now THAT is some funny shit!  Congratulations to Bonzi and her new hubby. Right, AngelsNDemons (stupid name BTW).


 Honey, I didn't come to a Political Message board to pick up men. SHE did. And you've spewed that same shit out of your own mouth....gotta luv usmb archives!  
I also don't go around lying about my life and posting about my wet vagina. Or begin polls about sex to bait and hook the men folk here, like she did. I am also not here to get others to boohoo for me.
Try again.


----------



## Lewdog

Why isn't Sherizo on here?  I'm sure some of the tech nerds on the board would be all over his nutz.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must really have been a BURN for you that Bonzi hasn't tried half as hard as you, but found a husband out of this place before you!  Now THAT is some funny shit!  Congratulations to Bonzi and her new hubby. Right, AngelsNDemons (stupid name BTW).
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I didn't come to a Political Message board to pick up men. SHE did. And you've spewed that same shit out of your own mouth....gotta luv usmb archives!
> I also don't go around lying about my life and posting about my wet vagina. Or begin polls about sex to bait and hook the men folk here, like she did. I am also not here to get others to boohoo for me.
> Try again.
Click to expand...


BS.  You already admitted to it.  Lol!    Like I said, you aren't here for the politics!  

Are you going to congratulate Bonzi on her new found happiness in life or continue to Cruella Deville around the place.


----------



## deannalw

ChrisL said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw her in the pics thread groveling around in the usmb dirt for a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO!  She is way to fixated on her looks to be secure about them. First thing out of her mouth is 'old this', 'ugly that', 'fat'...whenever she is confronted about ANY thing. And she does it to the guys here too...talk about whacko.
> Her jealous insecurities are put on blast when she don't like something or someone, or anything that doesn't conform to HER ways....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. She never shuts the fuck up about her looks.
> 
> I got way mo betta stuff to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what all the fat uggos say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah blah blah blah.
> 
> You must try harder!
> 
> Show people you ain't this stupid ALL the time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from a fat hobo who would use the word ain't while calling other people stupid.    Lol!
Click to expand...



Slow down crazy spammer! You're gonna catch your keyboard on fire


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must really have been a BURN for you that Bonzi hasn't tried half as hard as you, but found a husband out of this place before you!  Now THAT is some funny shit!  Congratulations to Bonzi and her new hubby. Right, AngelsNDemons (stupid name BTW).
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I didn't come to a Political Message board to pick up men. SHE did. And you've spewed that same shit out of your own mouth....gotta luv usmb archives!
> I also don't go around lying about my life and posting about my wet vagina. Or begin polls about sex to bait and hook the men folk here, like she did. I am also not here to get others to boohoo for me.
> Try again.
Click to expand...


If I remember correctly, you also said you suffered with a wet vagina condition in that thread.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

cnelsen said:


> (does not include groping)



Look DTMB is winning....um THREAD LOCK THREAD LOCK so nobody can beat him


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> This coming from a fat hobo who would use the word ain't while calling other people stupid.  Lol!


How you know she's fat? Oh wait, you call everyone that. 
....seriously, you need help about your jealous insecurities about others, and I am not the only one that sees this.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a fat hobo who would use the word ain't while calling other people stupid.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> How you know she's fat? Oh wait, you call everyone that.
> ....seriously, you need help about your jealous insecurities about others, and I am not the only one that sees this.
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm just having fun here is all.    Just like you do, to Bonzi, BlueGin, Mebelle, anyone else who you feel is your competition.  Although they are probably all much more beautiful than you anyways.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> If I remember correctly, you also said you suffered with a wet vagina condition in that thread.


Nope...re-read and try to comprehed what I said, and why I was in that thread.  Nothing to do with my wet vajayjay.


----------



## BlueGin

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mod or not......
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons is the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww.  Why?  She's so ugly, inside and outside.    That's nasty, dude.
Click to expand...

He likes crack whores that live in mommy's basement?


----------



## deannalw

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must really have been a BURN for you that Bonzi hasn't tried half as hard as you, but found a husband out of this place before you!  Now THAT is some funny shit!  Congratulations to Bonzi and her new hubby. Right, AngelsNDemons (stupid name BTW).
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I didn't come to a Political Message board to pick up men. SHE did. And you've spewed that same shit out of your own mouth....gotta luv usmb archives!
> I also don't go around lying about my life and posting about my wet vagina. Or begin polls about sex to bait and hook the men folk here, like she did. I am also not here to get others to boohoo for me.
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, you also said you suffered with a wet vagina condition in that thread.
Click to expand...



Such a liar


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a fat hobo who would use the word ain't while calling other people stupid.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> How you know she's fat? Oh wait, you call everyone that.
> ....seriously, you need help about your jealous insecurities about others, and I am not the only one that sees this.
Click to expand...


She posts like a fat lady.


----------



## cnelsen

flacaltenn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't vote or see the results, so you're gonna have to PM me with the final tally. If I voted in that poll --- HR would be putting me into "harassment class" for the 4th time. This will only be your 2nd time --- right?
Click to expand...

When you've got five hands, groping is a more serious matter.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Oh, I'm just having fun here is all.  Just like you do, to Bonzi, BlueGin, Mebelle, anyone else who you feel is your competition. Although they are probably all much more beautiful than you anyways.


Bozo looks like Gonzo, BlueGin is a stalking shadow and has an issue with me because her boyfriend and I had talked on the phone and in PM, the issues with Mebelle are all water under the bridge now and she and I have talked in private about it. 

Next...?


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must really have been a BURN for you that Bonzi hasn't tried half as hard as you, but found a husband out of this place before you!  Now THAT is some funny shit!  Congratulations to Bonzi and her new hubby. Right, AngelsNDemons (stupid name BTW).
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, I didn't come to a Political Message board to pick up men. SHE did. And you've spewed that same shit out of your own mouth....gotta luv usmb archives!
> I also don't go around lying about my life and posting about my wet vagina. Or begin polls about sex to bait and hook the men folk here, like she did. I am also not here to get others to boohoo for me.
> Try again.
Click to expand...

Wait, what?

No,, no, no....Ya gotta start doing that.  No seriously, how can we harass you if you're not bating?  It's a USMB unwritten rule!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm just having fun here is all.  Just like you do, to Bonzi, BlueGin, Mebelle, anyone else who you feel is your competition. Although they are probably all much more beautiful than you anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Bozo looks like Gonzo, BlueGin is a stalking shadow and has an issue with me because her boyfriend and I had talked on the phone and in PM, the issues with Mebelle are all water under the bridge now and she and I have talked in private about it.
> 
> Next...?
Click to expand...


Bonzo is prettier than you.


----------



## cnelsen

OldLady said:


> Why is this "humor?"
> 
> You know cnelsen has seriously considered the question.


My next poll is "Which mod is most likely to have their own parking space at the STD clinic?"


----------



## BlueGin

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is that why you are here? A lonely old middle aged bar hag looking for companionship? Because you never participate in any political discussions, and I don't believe you are intelligent enough to do so anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you bitter old hag...check my earlier post history...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't waste my time.  IT is quite clear why you are here.    Lol.  It's NOT to talk about politics or current events either.  You are prostituting yourself out at online message boards to a bunch of old men because you are too old to do it anywhere else.
Click to expand...

BINGO.


----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> No,, no, no....Ya gotta start doing that. No seriously, how can we harass you if you're not bating? It's a USMB unwritten rule!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread twatted up with more attacks on another usmb female and obsessions with her outer shell.
> I guess when you have nothing inside, constant shouting about how good looking you are is all ya got left.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice who attacked who first here..I was just responding to a post I was called to. Bitch is ultra insecure. Poor thing.
Click to expand...


 I know, you are an innocent victim of me.  Lol.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm just having fun here is all.  Just like you do, to Bonzi, BlueGin, Mebelle, anyone else who you feel is your competition. Although they are probably all much more beautiful than you anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Bozo looks like Gonzo, BlueGin is a stalking shadow and has an issue with me because her boyfriend and I had talked on the phone and in PM, the issues with Mebelle are all water under the bridge now and she and I have talked in private about it.
> 
> Next...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bonzo is prettier than you.
Click to expand...

Haha @Bonzo... she wishes.


----------



## Darkwind

cnelsen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this "humor?"
> 
> You know cnelsen has seriously considered the question.
> 
> 
> 
> My next poll is "Which mod is most likely to have their own parking space at the STD clinic?"
Click to expand...

Well, that one is easy.  Westwall is such a slut.  I mean, you should see him trolling the bingo halls.....it's obscene I tell ya...

Problem is, he's getting some serious action!  ha!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm just having fun here is all.  Just like you do, to Bonzi, BlueGin, Mebelle, anyone else who you feel is your competition. Although they are probably all much more beautiful than you anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Bozo looks like Gonzo, BlueGin is a stalking shadow and has an issue with me because her boyfriend and I had talked on the phone and in PM, the issues with Mebelle are all water under the bridge now and she and I have talked in private about it.
> 
> Next...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bonzo is prettier than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha @Bonzo... she wishes.
Click to expand...


She doesn't have to wish.  She is prettier than you.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> I know, you are an innocent victim of me. Lol.


Babe, you mean nothing to me to be a 'victim' of you... Come on now...keep trying. I am here for da duration.


----------



## mdk

I would have to go with Taz on the simple fact that all the other male mods are ancient.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> She doesn't have to wish. She is prettier than you.


 Uh huh...


----------



## April

BlueGin said:


> BINGO.


Your boyfriend must like crack ho's.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, you are an innocent victim of me. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Babe, you mean nothing to me to be a 'victim' of you... Come on now...keep trying. I am here for da duration.
Click to expand...


Okay Cruella.   LOL!


----------



## April

AngelsNDemons said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO.
> 
> 
> 
> You're boyfriend must like crack ho's.
Click to expand...

You know, he said you were a stalker...Shadow.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't have to wish. She is prettier than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh...
Click to expand...


Oh, are you saying you are prettier than Bonzi?


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, you are an innocent victim of me. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Babe, you mean nothing to me to be a 'victim' of you... Come on now...keep trying. I am here for da duration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Cruella.   LOL!
Click to expand...

That's all you got luv?  I don't see anyone agreeing with you other than the other jealous biddies.


----------



## Synthaholic

There's only one.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO.
> 
> 
> 
> You're boyfriend must like crack ho's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, he said you were a stalker...Shadow.
Click to expand...


I've heard it from multiple sources when I started posting here that you were the stalker and how mean and nasty you are, how you abused your mod powers when you were a mod, how petty and what a low life you are.    Don't think you are fooling anyone.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't have to wish. She is prettier than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, are you saying you are prettier than Bonzi?
Click to expand...

Oh I KNOW I am...she's about to turn 54 yanno...wait, according to you, that is ancient. right? 
I am not sagging that bad yet...


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, you are an innocent victim of me. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Babe, you mean nothing to me to be a 'victim' of you... Come on now...keep trying. I am here for da duration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay Cruella.   LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all you got luv?  I don't see anyone agreeing with you other than the other jealous biddies.
Click to expand...


You are the jealous biddy.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't have to wish. She is prettier than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, are you saying you are prettier than Bonzi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I KNOW I am...she's about to turn 54 yanno...wait, according to you, that is ancient. right?
> I am not sagging that bad yet...
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Really?  Because she looks younger than you in the face.


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't have to wish. She is prettier than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, are you saying you are prettier than Bonzi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I KNOW I am...she's about to turn 54 yanno...wait, according to you, that is ancient. right?
> I am not sagging that bad yet...
Click to expand...

Truly?  Pics or we just can't believe you....


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> I've heard it from multiple sources when I started posting here that you were the stalker and how mean and nasty you are, how you abused your mod powers when you were a mod, how petty and what a low life you are.  Don't think you are fooling anyone.


You 'heard' from the mouths of da jealous. ..YOU are the one that is petty and all about looks...you don't fool anyone trying to cover that insecurity. poor thing...
Come on now....what else ya got...


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard it from multiple sources when I started posting here that you were the stalker and how mean and nasty you are, how you abused your mod powers when you were a mod, how petty and what a low life you are.  Don't think you are fooling anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> You 'heard' from the mouths of da jealous. ..YOU are the one that is petty and all about looks...you don't fool anyone trying to cover that insecurity. poor thing...
> Come on now....what else ya got...
Click to expand...


Oh, so you think everyone is just jealous of you, is that it?  Ha ha!  Now THAT is funny shit!  You really are not that good looking.


----------



## deannalw

I don't know what anyone looks like but for a very few. And I don't even care what they look like.

I post with what's important, their words and personality. Not their looks.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't have to wish. She is prettier than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, are you saying you are prettier than Bonzi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I KNOW I am...she's about to turn 54 yanno...wait, according to you, that is ancient. right?
> I am not sagging that bad yet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Really?  Because she looks younger than you in the face.
Click to expand...

Why is this all about looks to you? And what does Bonzi or any others have to do with you and me here, for that matter. 
Oh, that;s because ya got nothing else.


----------



## Pop23

Lucy Hamilton said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> (does not include groping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see DTMB naked, this is _only_ because he _deliberately_ ignores me, I think this goes back to when I once openly posted that I thought he had beautiful hair because he does, since then he has 100% ignored me, I think I embarrassed him.
> 
> View attachment 161743
Click to expand...


Of course, then roasted in an open pit.

(i'm just kidding)

Microwaves are much quicker


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Oh, so you think everyone is just jealous of you, is that it? Ha ha! Now THAT is funny shit! You really are not that good looking.



Hon, you aren't the prettiest bitch here, by far. And all this boils down to is your utter jealousy of me, and any of the other females here that are cute...when you are 'challenged' that is all you do, is cut them down for the way they look...you have done it to Bonzi as well. 
And the other ladies you try to compare me with? Are all over 50. 
And tho it may pain me to say this, you are way cuter than them...well, because you're not that old yet.


----------



## April

omfg...I can almost hear the clicking of the report buttons...


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> so you think everyone is just jealous of you, is that it?


Oh...and NO...but YOU think that, and have stated so over and over and over and over again here on the open board. 
Sad..


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you think everyone is just jealous of you, is that it? Ha ha! Now THAT is funny shit! You really are not that good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hon, you aren't the prettiest bitch here, by far. And all this boils down to is your utter jealousy of me, and any of the other females here that are cute...when you are 'challenged' that is all you do, is cut them down for the way they look...you have done it to Bonzi as well.
> And the other ladies you try to compare me with? Are all over 50.
> And tho it may pain me to say this, you are way cuter than them...well, because you're not that old yet.
Click to expand...

??

Who are you talking to?


----------



## Geaux4it

I haven't looked past the first post but I'm sure others have commented

Where is A&D?

-Geaux


----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> ??
> 
> Who are you talking to?


 You must have pissy chrissy on ignore.


----------



## April

Geaux4it said:


> I haven't looked past the first post but I'm sure others have commented
> 
> Where is A&D?
> 
> -Geaux


I am right here...but I am no longer a mod.


----------



## Geaux4it

AngelsNDemons said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't looked past the first post but I'm sure others have commented
> 
> Where is A&D?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> I am right here...but I am no longer a mod.
Click to expand...


Who cares? lol

For this drill, let's say you are 

-Geaux


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> Who are you talking to?
> 
> 
> 
> You must have pissy chrissy on ignore.
Click to expand...

Chrissy?   

Oh, you mean ChrisL?   

LOL...Yeah, I do.  I wasn't aware she has lasted that long here.  I would have thought that she'd have melted down long ago...


----------



## April

Geaux4it said:


> Who cares? lol
> 
> For this drill, let's say you are
> 
> -Geaux


----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> Chrissy?
> 
> Oh, you mean ChrisL?
> 
> LOL...Yeah, I do. I wasn't aware she has lasted that long here. I would have thought that she'd have melted down long ago...


Right?  I have put her on ignore here and there, but end up taking her off, well, because...I.Just.Can't.Help.It.


----------



## deannalw

Darkwind said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> Who are you talking to?
> 
> 
> 
> You must have pissy chrissy on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chrissy?
> 
> Oh, you mean ChrisL?
> 
> LOL...Yeah, I do.  I wasn't aware she has lasted that long here.  I would have thought that she'd have melted down long ago...
Click to expand...



Oh she's been melting all over all fuckin day!


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy?
> 
> Oh, you mean ChrisL?
> 
> LOL...Yeah, I do. I wasn't aware she has lasted that long here. I would have thought that she'd have melted down long ago...
> 
> 
> 
> Right?  I have put her on ignore here and there, but end up taking her off, well, because...I.Just.Can't.Help.It.
Click to expand...

See, I knew you were into abuse.  Now if you just put on the collar, I won't treat you so badly......*evil grin*....

She tried to lay into Me when I failed to compliment her after she said I was...um....not bad looking?  I don't recall the exact words.  The crazy came out so fast I just had to put her on ignore.....Hell, I think that was three years ago!


----------



## Darkwind

deannalw said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> Who are you talking to?
> 
> 
> 
> You must have pissy chrissy on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chrissy?
> 
> Oh, you mean ChrisL?
> 
> LOL...Yeah, I do.  I wasn't aware she has lasted that long here.  I would have thought that she'd have melted down long ago...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh she's been melting all over all fuckin day!
Click to expand...

I don't really find that surprising.  A sad testament.


----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> See, I knew you were into abuse. Now if you just put on the collar, I won't treat you so badly......*evil grin*....


You bad. 



Darkwind said:


> She tried to lay into Me when I failed to compliment her after she said I was...um....not bad looking? I don't recall the exact words. The crazy came out so fast I just had to put her on ignore.....Hell, I think that was three years ago!


It's all she does, no matter the discussion, or where on the board...she immediately goes on about how someone looks, even without ever seeing a real pic of them. 
Chick is off the rocker nutzo. And terribly insecure about herself.


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I knew you were into abuse. Now if you just put on the collar, I won't treat you so badly......*evil grin*....
> 
> 
> 
> You bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to lay into Me when I failed to compliment her after she said I was...um....not bad looking? I don't recall the exact words. The crazy came out so fast I just had to put her on ignore.....Hell, I think that was three years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all she does, no matter the discussion, or where on the board...she immediately goes on about how someone looks, even without ever seeing a real pic of them.
> Chick is off the rocker nutzo. And terribly insecure about herself.
Click to expand...

I'd have to agree with that.  If you need validation about your physical appearance constantly, then you have image issues.  Now Me, I know I'm hideous so I work with that.  Its all about working with what you have.  Though, I draw the line at taking photos of Myself in the mirror while saying, "Give Me sexy.....yeah, lean back...thrust that shit up....more sand!...."

Its just weird, ya know?


----------



## deannalw

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I knew you were into abuse. Now if you just put on the collar, I won't treat you so badly......*evil grin*....
> 
> 
> 
> You bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to lay into Me when I failed to compliment her after she said I was...um....not bad looking? I don't recall the exact words. The crazy came out so fast I just had to put her on ignore.....Hell, I think that was three years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all she does, no matter the discussion, or where on the board...she immediately goes on about how someone looks, even without ever seeing a real pic of them.
> Chick is off the rocker nutzo. And terribly insecure about herself.
Click to expand...



And ftr?

I'm 5' 2" and around 120 pounds or so. Not sure, we don't have a scale.


----------



## deannalw

Darkwind said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I knew you were into abuse. Now if you just put on the collar, I won't treat you so badly......*evil grin*....
> 
> 
> 
> You bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to lay into Me when I failed to compliment her after she said I was...um....not bad looking? I don't recall the exact words. The crazy came out so fast I just had to put her on ignore.....Hell, I think that was three years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all she does, no matter the discussion, or where on the board...she immediately goes on about how someone looks, even without ever seeing a real pic of them.
> Chick is off the rocker nutzo. And terribly insecure about herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to agree with that.  If you need validation about your physical appearance constantly, then you have image issues.  Now Me, I know I'm hideous so I work with that.  Its all about working with what you have.  Though, I draw the line at taking photos of Myself in the mirror while saying, "Give Me sexy.....yeah, lean back...thrust that shit up....more sand!...."
> 
> Its just weird, ya know?
Click to expand...



My butt's flat!!

*cries*


----------



## April

cnelsen 

Sorry that your thread got derailed by the whacko, she came at me first and I don't back down.


----------



## April

deannalw said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I knew you were into abuse. Now if you just put on the collar, I won't treat you so badly......*evil grin*....
> 
> 
> 
> You bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to lay into Me when I failed to compliment her after she said I was...um....not bad looking? I don't recall the exact words. The crazy came out so fast I just had to put her on ignore.....Hell, I think that was three years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all she does, no matter the discussion, or where on the board...she immediately goes on about how someone looks, even without ever seeing a real pic of them.
> Chick is off the rocker nutzo. And terribly insecure about herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And ftr?
> 
> I'm 5' 2" and around 120 pounds or so. Not sure, we don't have a scale.
Click to expand...

And I bet you are a cutie!


----------



## Darkwind

deannalw said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I knew you were into abuse. Now if you just put on the collar, I won't treat you so badly......*evil grin*....
> 
> 
> 
> You bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to lay into Me when I failed to compliment her after she said I was...um....not bad looking? I don't recall the exact words. The crazy came out so fast I just had to put her on ignore.....Hell, I think that was three years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all she does, no matter the discussion, or where on the board...she immediately goes on about how someone looks, even without ever seeing a real pic of them.
> Chick is off the rocker nutzo. And terribly insecure about herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to agree with that.  If you need validation about your physical appearance constantly, then you have image issues.  Now Me, I know I'm hideous so I work with that.  Its all about working with what you have.  Though, I draw the line at taking photos of Myself in the mirror while saying, "Give Me sexy.....yeah, lean back...thrust that shit up....more sand!...."
> 
> Its just weird, ya know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My butt's flat!!
> 
> *cries*
Click to expand...

??

Is there something wrong with a flat butt?  One just has to er....squeeze from the side...to keep from getting bruised.......LOL....I am just kidding...

Unless you like that kind of thing......*eg*


----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> I'd have to agree with that. If you need validation about your physical appearance constantly, then you have image issues. Now Me, I know I'm hideous so I work with that. Its all about working with what you have. Though, I draw the line at taking photos of Myself in the mirror while saying, "Give Me sexy.....yeah, lean back...thrust that shit up....more sand!...."
> 
> Its just weird, ya know?


^^^That shit is just sexy in and of itself.


----------



## deannalw

AngelsNDemons said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I knew you were into abuse. Now if you just put on the collar, I won't treat you so badly......*evil grin*....
> 
> 
> 
> You bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to lay into Me when I failed to compliment her after she said I was...um....not bad looking? I don't recall the exact words. The crazy came out so fast I just had to put her on ignore.....Hell, I think that was three years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all she does, no matter the discussion, or where on the board...she immediately goes on about how someone looks, even without ever seeing a real pic of them.
> Chick is off the rocker nutzo. And terribly insecure about herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And ftr?
> 
> I'm 5' 2" and around 120 pounds or so. Not sure, we don't have a scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I bet you are a cutie!
Click to expand...



Well.....*polishes nails on shirt*


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I knew you were into abuse. Now if you just put on the collar, I won't treat you so badly......*evil grin*....
> 
> 
> 
> You bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to lay into Me when I failed to compliment her after she said I was...um....not bad looking? I don't recall the exact words. The crazy came out so fast I just had to put her on ignore.....Hell, I think that was three years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all she does, no matter the discussion, or where on the board...she immediately goes on about how someone looks, even without ever seeing a real pic of them.
> Chick is off the rocker nutzo. And terribly insecure about herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And ftr?
> 
> I'm 5' 2" and around 120 pounds or so. Not sure, we don't have a scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I bet you are a cutie!
Click to expand...

LOL.....No....There is a pic of Me on that thread of everyones images....I don't recall the post count so you'd have to go look...(not worth the trouble if you ask Me)...

But thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I knew you were into abuse. Now if you just put on the collar, I won't treat you so badly......*evil grin*....
> 
> 
> 
> You bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to lay into Me when I failed to compliment her after she said I was...um....not bad looking? I don't recall the exact words. The crazy came out so fast I just had to put her on ignore.....Hell, I think that was three years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all she does, no matter the discussion, or where on the board...she immediately goes on about how someone looks, even without ever seeing a real pic of them.
> Chick is off the rocker nutzo. And terribly insecure about herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And ftr?
> 
> I'm 5' 2" and around 120 pounds or so. Not sure, we don't have a scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I bet you are a cutie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.....No....There is a pic of Me on that thread of everyones images....I don't recall the post count so you'd have to go look...(not worth the trouble if you ask Me)...
> 
> But thanks for the vote of confidence.
Click to expand...

Well, now I have to go take a look!


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I knew you were into abuse. Now if you just put on the collar, I won't treat you so badly......*evil grin*....
> 
> 
> 
> You bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to lay into Me when I failed to compliment her after she said I was...um....not bad looking? I don't recall the exact words. The crazy came out so fast I just had to put her on ignore.....Hell, I think that was three years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all she does, no matter the discussion, or where on the board...she immediately goes on about how someone looks, even without ever seeing a real pic of them.
> Chick is off the rocker nutzo. And terribly insecure about herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And ftr?
> 
> I'm 5' 2" and around 120 pounds or so. Not sure, we don't have a scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I bet you are a cutie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.....No....There is a pic of Me on that thread of everyones images....I don't recall the post count so you'd have to go look...(not worth the trouble if you ask Me)...
> 
> But thanks for the vote of confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, now I have to go take a look!
Click to expand...

I take no responsibility for any harm, real or imagined!


----------



## deannalw

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I knew you were into abuse. Now if you just put on the collar, I won't treat you so badly......*evil grin*....
> 
> 
> 
> You bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to lay into Me when I failed to compliment her after she said I was...um....not bad looking? I don't recall the exact words. The crazy came out so fast I just had to put her on ignore.....Hell, I think that was three years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all she does, no matter the discussion, or where on the board...she immediately goes on about how someone looks, even without ever seeing a real pic of them.
> Chick is off the rocker nutzo. And terribly insecure about herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And ftr?
> 
> I'm 5' 2" and around 120 pounds or so. Not sure, we don't have a scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I bet you are a cutie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.....No....There is a pic of Me on that thread of everyones images....I don't recall the post count so you'd have to go look...(not worth the trouble if you ask Me)...
> 
> But thanks for the vote of confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, now I have to go take a look!
Click to expand...



I saw it...very handsome!


----------



## Darkwind

deannalw said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bad.
> 
> It's all she does, no matter the discussion, or where on the board...she immediately goes on about how someone looks, even without ever seeing a real pic of them.
> Chick is off the rocker nutzo. And terribly insecure about herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ftr?
> 
> I'm 5' 2" and around 120 pounds or so. Not sure, we don't have a scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I bet you are a cutie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.....No....There is a pic of Me on that thread of everyones images....I don't recall the post count so you'd have to go look...(not worth the trouble if you ask Me)...
> 
> But thanks for the vote of confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, now I have to go take a look!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it...very handsome!
Click to expand...

Wow, I never figured you for a drinker.......lol


----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> I take no responsibility for any harm, real or imagined!


I must be doing something wrong... I go to a post where you have a link and it just takes me to a different part of the thread.


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take no responsibility for any harm, real or imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> I must be doing something wrong... I go to a post where you have a link and it just takes me to a different part of the thread.
Click to expand...

You're in the thread with all our pictures?


----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take no responsibility for any harm, real or imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> I must be doing something wrong... I go to a post where you have a link and it just takes me to a different part of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're in the thread with all our pictures?
Click to expand...

The one in the rubber room titled 'Users own pictures, cummon dont be shy (PICTORIAL) NSFW'...I only get results for two posts you made one has a link in it, but it took me to a different part of the thread that posts were made in 2014...and I didn't see any post from you there...


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take no responsibility for any harm, real or imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> I must be doing something wrong... I go to a post where you have a link and it just takes me to a different part of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're in the thread with all our pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one in the rubber room titled 'Users own pictures, cummon dont be shy (PICTORIAL) NSFW'...I only get results for two posts you made one has a link in it, but it took me to a different part of the thread that posts were made in 2014...and I didn't see any post from you there...
Click to expand...

Thats that thread....Let Me take a look..


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take no responsibility for any harm, real or imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> I must be doing something wrong... I go to a post where you have a link and it just takes me to a different part of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're in the thread with all our pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one in the rubber room titled 'Users own pictures, cummon dont be shy (PICTORIAL) NSFW'...I only get results for two posts you made one has a link in it, but it took me to a different part of the thread that posts were made in 2014...and I didn't see any post from you there...
Click to expand...

Yeah, that is strange.  I know I posted a couple.....Let Me see if I have any of those on this computer...its been a while.


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take no responsibility for any harm, real or imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> I must be doing something wrong... I go to a post where you have a link and it just takes me to a different part of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're in the thread with all our pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one in the rubber room titled 'Users own pictures, cummon dont be shy (PICTORIAL) NSFW'...I only get results for two posts you made one has a link in it, but it took me to a different part of the thread that posts were made in 2014...and I didn't see any post from you there...
Click to expand...

I recently had to reformat this computer so the images are likely on a thumb drive.  The only one I have of Me on this computer is one of My middle daughter's high school graduation about 9 years ago.....Holy, crap...she graduated 9 years ago!  *sobs*


----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> Yeah, that is strange. I know I posted a couple.....Let Me see if I have any of those on this computer...its been a while.


No need to go thru the trouble hon...I imagine you are quite good looking and just being modest about it. Besides, if Mama Deanna says you are, I believe her.


----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take no responsibility for any harm, real or imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> I must be doing something wrong... I go to a post where you have a link and it just takes me to a different part of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're in the thread with all our pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one in the rubber room titled 'Users own pictures, cummon dont be shy (PICTORIAL) NSFW'...I only get results for two posts you made one has a link in it, but it took me to a different part of the thread that posts were made in 2014...and I didn't see any post from you there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently had to reformat this computer so the images are likely on a thumb drive.  The only one I have of Me on this computer is one of My middle daughter's high school graduation about 9 years ago.....Holy, crap...she graduated 9 years ago!  *sobs*
Click to expand...

Well there you are! You are very good looking there! Nice to put your face to your name.


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take no responsibility for any harm, real or imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> I must be doing something wrong... I go to a post where you have a link and it just takes me to a different part of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're in the thread with all our pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one in the rubber room titled 'Users own pictures, cummon dont be shy (PICTORIAL) NSFW'...I only get results for two posts you made one has a link in it, but it took me to a different part of the thread that posts were made in 2014...and I didn't see any post from you there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently had to reformat this computer so the images are likely on a thumb drive.  The only one I have of Me on this computer is one of My middle daughter's high school graduation about 9 years ago.....Holy, crap...she graduated 9 years ago!  *sobs*
> 
> View attachment 161782
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there you are! You are very good looking there! Nice to put your face to your name.
Click to expand...

You're very kind.  I have a bit more grey now.  lol


----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> You're very kind. I have a bit more grey now. lol


Mmm silver foxx...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

WillHaftawaite said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a martyr. There were other misspelled names, not just yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wil Hav ta WILT?
Click to expand...


No Viagra for you!


----------



## Darkwind

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're very kind. I have a bit more grey now. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm silver foxx...
Click to expand...

LOL...Yeah, okay.  I have more grey in the beard but My head has only gone salt & pepper....Now My brother, he managed to get the sliver on the temples....lucky bastard.  I'm sure his Columbian wife loves it though.


----------



## miketx

Lucy Hamilton said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> (does not include groping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see DTMB naked, this is _only_ because he _deliberately_ ignores me, I think this goes back to when I once openly posted that I thought he had beautiful hair because he does, since then he has 100% ignored me, I think I embarrassed him.
> 
> View attachment 161743
Click to expand...

He's a girlie man.


----------



## Zander

All I can say is.....after 22 years of marriage,  my gorgeous redhead wife (here she is  at "the one and only Palmilla ) .................






...........STILL thinks I am sexy,  and I think she is SMOKIN' HOT!!

...that is all that really matters.


----------



## Darkwind

Zander said:


> All I can say is.....after 22 years of marriage,  my gorgeous redhead wife (here she is  at "the one and only Palmilla ) .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........STILL thinks I am sexy,  and I think she is SMOKIN' HOT!!
> 
> ...that is all that really matters.


Damn brother...Nice......and I mean that in the most platonic way.....lol


----------



## DarkFury

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will darling cnelson did that because he must not want to see you naked.
> 
> Hey cnelsen why do you not want to see Will naked? He has a FANTASTIC pair of buttocks
Click to expand...

*Only person I have ever read that claims to have a fork lift in his bathroom to see them!*


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Flac.    

He says he's Jewish.  



It's the only way to know for sure.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paper bag time! Double bagger at least.
> 
> 
> 
> says the butterface...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you out of the sewer?  That is the perfect place for a shit head like yourself.
Click to expand...



What a wonderful turn of events. 

And right when the jello is reaching the perfect temperature, too.


----------



## Two Thumbs

I'd like to see AngelsNDemons with PoliticalChic doing a hawt lesbian scene.


don't judge me


----------



## ScienceRocks

Any man that wants to see a male mod nude is *gay*. Consider that conservatives! We all know that is truly how you feel inside.

Me I prefer women


----------



## Hossfly

*THE MOD WHO WON THE CONTEST!*

*







*


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillHaftawaite said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a martyr. There were other misspelled names, not just yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wil Hav ta WILT?
Click to expand...

hey the water was cold....


----------



## Harry Dresden

ScienceRocks said:


> Any man that wants to see a male mod nude is *gay*. Consider that conservatives! We all know that is truly how you feel inside.
> 
> Me I prefer women


did the wind change direction matt?....


----------



## cnelsen

ScienceRocks said:


> Me I prefer women


Unfortunately, women don't return the feeling.


----------



## Michelle420

The Mystery Judge


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> *THE MOD WHO WON THE CONTEST!*



UH OH! SEEMS THERE WAS A TIE


----------



## Two Thumbs

I wouldn't mind seeing Dont Taz Me Bro 


He strikes me as one of those guys that has a chicks ass


just sayin


----------



## cnelsen

Two Thumbs said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Dont Taz Me Bro
> 
> 
> He strikes me as one of those guys that has a chicks ass
> 
> 
> just sayin


Coyote says he has a big dick.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Okay, I"m tied with doc with the lowest vote total, so I'm going  to have to do something to pique your interest...


Here's a vid of me doing my daily exercises in the nude:


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Okay, I"m tied with doc with the lowest vote total, so I'm going  to have to do something to pique your interest...
> 
> 
> Here's a vid of me doing my daily exercises in the nude:



Yep, I didn't think you had any balls.


----------



## Lewdog

Two Thumbs said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Dont Taz Me Bro
> 
> 
> He strikes me as one of those guys that has a chicks ass
> 
> 
> just sayin



He strikes me as a dude that has a tribal arm tattoo and a male tramp stamp.


----------



## skye

Zander said:


> Mod or not......
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons is the winner!




 A&D is a very attractive lady! 

 I think she is great!


----------



## April

skye said:


> A&D is a very attractive lady!
> 
> I think she is great!



Love you too Miss Skye girl! I think you are absolutely beautiful, inside and out.


----------



## Zander

skye said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mod or not......
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons is the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A&D is a very attractive lady!
> 
> I think she is great!
Click to expand...


You are a beautiful woman too!


----------



## cnelsen

WillHaftawaite said:


> Okay, I"m tied with doc with the lowest vote total, so I'm going  to have to do something to pique your interest...
> 
> 
> Here's a vid of me doing my daily exercises in the nude:


I don't think that is you. I've been watching for an hour and a half, and you haven't missed a step.


----------



## Eaglewings

westwall said:


> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!



I voted for Westwall...I know how difficult it is to see yourself in the mirror after 60 years old..lol.. 







BTW: we need more emojis


----------



## westwall

Eaglewings said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for Westwall...I know how difficult it is to see yourself in the mirror after 60 years old..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: we need more emojis
Click to expand...






ohhh, that's mean!  Just mean....


----------



## cnelsen

Lewdog said:


> male tramp stamp


I hesitate to ask.


----------



## flacaltenn

AngelsNDemons said:


> omfg...I can almost hear the clicking of the report buttons...



Nawww. Probably what you're hearing is the clicking of the coins going into the meters at this Peep Show..  I'm just here to hand out rolls of quarters..


----------



## April

flacaltenn said:


> Nawww. Probably what you're hearing is the clicking of the coins going into the meters at this Peep Show.. I'm just here to hand out rolls of quarters..


----------



## flacaltenn

AngelsNDemons said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take no responsibility for any harm, real or imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> I must be doing something wrong... I go to a post where you have a link and it just takes me to a different part of the thread.
Click to expand...


Click on the post number at right corner of the post and copy out that address. The page links depend on #posts/page setting. The other way doesn't.


----------



## flacaltenn

cnelsen said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't vote or see the results, so you're gonna have to PM me with the final tally. If I voted in that poll --- HR would be putting me into "harassment class" for the 4th time. This will only be your 2nd time --- right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you've got five hands, groping is a more serious matter.
Click to expand...


U cheated in your poll. Voted for everyone. Like that's ever gonna happen. I expected to beat by Kat -- but DTMB? Now that's just disappointing..


----------



## cnelsen

flacaltenn said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> omfg...I can almost hear the clicking of the report buttons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nawww. Probably what you're hearing is the clicking of the coins going into the meters at this Peep Show..  I'm just here to hand out rolls of quarters..
Click to expand...

You know where I can score any blow?


----------



## cnelsen

flacaltenn said:


> U cheated in your poll.


I interned at the Washington Post just out of college.


----------



## Moonglow

cnelsen said:


> (does not include groping)


CK is not a mod...


----------



## Natural Citizen

No.


----------



## Mindful

I can't bear to think of them like that.

I see them as father figures.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Eaglewings said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for Westwall...I know how difficult it is to see yourself in the mirror after 60 years old..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: we need more emojis
Click to expand...


*"BTW: we need more emojis"*

We do, we also need to remove some hey flacaltenn 

This: and This:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

cnelsen said:


> (does not include groping)



I have just noticed the below....um no AVG-JOE listed, poor Joe cnelsen  WTF were you thinking?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

flacaltenn said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't vote or see the results, so you're gonna have to PM me with the final tally. If I voted in that poll --- HR would be putting me into "harassment class" for the 4th time. This will only be your 2nd time --- right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you've got five hands, groping is a more serious matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U cheated in your poll. Voted for everyone. Like that's ever gonna happen. I expected to beat by Kat -- but DTMB? Now that's just disappointing..
Click to expand...


Don’t hate me cuz I’m beautiful


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't vote or see the results, so you're gonna have to PM me with the final tally. If I voted in that poll --- HR would be putting me into "harassment class" for the 4th time. This will only be your 2nd time --- right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you've got five hands, groping is a more serious matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U cheated in your poll. Voted for everyone. Like that's ever gonna happen. I expected to beat by Kat -- but DTMB? Now that's just disappointing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t hate me cuz I’m beautiful
Click to expand...


You have won the poll, you need to disrobe. You have won the poll because I first voted for you and as I have immaculate leadership skills others just naturally followed my lead 

Note: DTMB will now completely ignore me, it's okay I know last year I embarrassed him in open forum by commenting I think he has beautiful hair.


----------



## cnelsen

Lucy Hamilton said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> (does not include groping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just noticed the below....um no AVG-JOE listed, poor Joe cnelsen  WTF were you thinking?
> 
> View attachment 161962
Click to expand...

There's no list anywhere I could find, so I just listed the ones who've actively oppressed and unjustly censored me--the ones who openly worship Satan and hate America and all that is good in the world.


----------



## April

Moonglow said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> (does not include groping)
> 
> 
> 
> CK is not a mod...
Click to expand...

But, DarkFury wants to see him naked!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AngelsNDemons said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> (does not include groping)
> 
> 
> 
> CK is not a mod...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, DarkFury wants to see him naked!
Click to expand...


And covered in whipped cream and handcuffed to the bed


----------



## rightwinger

This poll is not so much about which mod wins...

But which mod loses


----------



## WelfareQueen

Gotta be westwall


----------



## flacaltenn

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't vote or see the results, so you're gonna have to PM me with the final tally. If I voted in that poll --- HR would be putting me into "harassment class" for the 4th time. This will only be your 2nd time --- right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you've got five hands, groping is a more serious matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U cheated in your poll. Voted for everyone. Like that's ever gonna happen. I expected to beat by Kat -- but DTMB? Now that's just disappointing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t hate me cuz I’m beautiful
Click to expand...


If you watch the Voice, it's gonna be like the Adam Levine - Blake Shelton feud in the mod room..


----------



## westwall

WelfareQueen said:


> Gotta be westwall








HEY!  Where did you get that from?   That was supposed to be a PRIVATE EVENT!


----------



## flacaltenn

westwall said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be westwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!  Where did you get that from?   That was supposed to be a PRIVATE EVENT!
Click to expand...


You gotta raise a lot of cash for that expensive flying hobby somehow..


----------



## rightwinger

AngelsNDemons said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> A&D is a very attractive lady!
> 
> I think she is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you too Miss Skye girl! I think you are absolutely beautiful, inside and out.
Click to expand...

Get a room


----------



## westwall

flacaltenn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be westwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!  Where did you get that from?   That was supposed to be a PRIVATE EVENT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta raise a lot of cash for that expensive flying hobby somehow..
Click to expand...







Don't I know it!


----------



## cnelsen

flacaltenn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be westwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!  Where did you get that from?   That was supposed to be a PRIVATE EVENT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta raise a lot of cash for that expensive flying hobby somehow..
Click to expand...

I hope for the sake of the aviation industry we're not talking more than six or seven dollars here.


----------



## westwall

cnelsen said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be westwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!  Where did you get that from?   That was supposed to be a PRIVATE EVENT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta raise a lot of cash for that expensive flying hobby somehow..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope for the sake of the aviation industry we're not talking more than six or seven dollars here.
Click to expand...







Hey man I give a good show for that 20 bucks!


----------



## cnelsen

westwall said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be westwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!  Where did you get that from?   That was supposed to be a PRIVATE EVENT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta raise a lot of cash for that expensive flying hobby somehow..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope for the sake of the aviation industry we're not talking more than six or seven dollars here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man I give a good show for that 20 bucks!
Click to expand...

20! I hope that includes parking.


----------



## westwall

cnelsen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be westwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!  Where did you get that from?   That was supposed to be a PRIVATE EVENT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta raise a lot of cash for that expensive flying hobby somehow..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope for the sake of the aviation industry we're not talking more than six or seven dollars here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man I give a good show for that 20 bucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20! I hope that includes parking.
Click to expand...






No way.  Parking's extra.  Chaaa.


----------



## cnelsen

westwall said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!  Where did you get that from?   That was supposed to be a PRIVATE EVENT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta raise a lot of cash for that expensive flying hobby somehow..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope for the sake of the aviation industry we're not talking more than six or seven dollars here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man I give a good show for that 20 bucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20! I hope that includes parking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  Parking's extra.  Chaaa.
Click to expand...

No thanks. I'll stick to the private video booths. Fifty cents, and I'm done.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

flacaltenn said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't vote or see the results, so you're gonna have to PM me with the final tally. If I voted in that poll --- HR would be putting me into "harassment class" for the 4th time. This will only be your 2nd time --- right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you've got five hands, groping is a more serious matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U cheated in your poll. Voted for everyone. Like that's ever gonna happen. I expected to beat by Kat -- but DTMB? Now that's just disappointing..
Click to expand...


I know why cnelsen didn't include AVG-JOE in his poll.

Joe darling you are of course of pure mind, and including you would have risked corrupting that pure mind and we just cannot have that happening


----------



## cnelsen

Lucy Hamilton said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't vote or see the results, so you're gonna have to PM me with the final tally. If I voted in that poll --- HR would be putting me into "harassment class" for the 4th time. This will only be your 2nd time --- right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you've got five hands, groping is a more serious matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U cheated in your poll. Voted for everyone. Like that's ever gonna happen. I expected to beat by Kat -- but DTMB? Now that's just disappointing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know why cnelsen didn't include AVG-JOE in his poll.
> 
> Joe darling you are of course of pure mind, and including you would have risked corrupting that pure mind and we just cannot have that happening
Click to expand...

I wish that were true, but the reality is less benign. In truth, AVG-JOE is the only mod who hasn't deleted a single one of my posts (Kat now has a full time assistant whose only job is to delete my posts and send me threatening messages). I didn't include him because I still question whether AVG-JOE even exists.

On an unrelated issue, I didn't realize my user number is 59734. I like to use mnemonic devices to remember numbers like my drivers license number and my USMB user number. 59734 is easy. 59 is the number of states in the United States as soon as we add nine more, and 734 is just 59 * 12.44067796610169.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

cnelsen said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for myself because I'm pervy that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't vote or see the results, so you're gonna have to PM me with the final tally. If I voted in that poll --- HR would be putting me into "harassment class" for the 4th time. This will only be your 2nd time --- right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you've got five hands, groping is a more serious matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U cheated in your poll. Voted for everyone. Like that's ever gonna happen. I expected to beat by Kat -- but DTMB? Now that's just disappointing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know why cnelsen didn't include AVG-JOE in his poll.
> 
> Joe darling you are of course of pure mind, and including you would have risked corrupting that pure mind and we just cannot have that happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish that were true, but the reality is less benign. In truth, AVG-JOE is the only mod who hasn't deleted a single one of my posts (Kat now has a full time assistant whose only job is to delete my posts and send me threatening messages). I still question whether AVG-JOE even exists.
> 
> On an unrelated issue, I didn't realize my user number is 59734. I like to use mnemonic devices to remember numbers like my drivers license number and my USMB user number. 59734 is easy. 59 is the number of states in the United States as soon as we add nine more, and 734 is just 59 * 12.44067796610169.
Click to expand...


*"I wish that were true, but the reality is less benign. In truth, AVG-JOE is the only mod who hasn't deleted a single one of my posts (Kat now has a full time assistant whose only job is to delete my posts and send me threatening messages). I still question whether AVG-JOE even exists."*

Kat is good she likes bunny rabbits. The situation is you should think why you are having your posts deleted and would if you phrased what you are posting in a different way could that help you.

*"On an unrelated issue, I didn't realize my user number is 59734. I like to use mnemonic devices to remember numbers like my drivers license number and my USMB user number. 59734 is easy. 59 is the number of states in the United States as soon as we add nine more, and 734 is just 59 * 12.44067796610169."
*
^^^^ Huh?* *


----------



## cnelsen

Lucy Hamilton said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't vote or see the results, so you're gonna have to PM me with the final tally. If I voted in that poll --- HR would be putting me into "harassment class" for the 4th time. This will only be your 2nd time --- right?
> 
> 
> 
> When you've got five hands, groping is a more serious matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U cheated in your poll. Voted for everyone. Like that's ever gonna happen. I expected to beat by Kat -- but DTMB? Now that's just disappointing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know why cnelsen didn't include AVG-JOE in his poll.
> 
> Joe darling you are of course of pure mind, and including you would have risked corrupting that pure mind and we just cannot have that happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish that were true, but the reality is less benign. In truth, AVG-JOE is the only mod who hasn't deleted a single one of my posts (Kat now has a full time assistant whose only job is to delete my posts and send me threatening messages). I still question whether AVG-JOE even exists.
> 
> On an unrelated issue, I didn't realize my user number is 59734. I like to use mnemonic devices to remember numbers like my drivers license number and my USMB user number. 59734 is easy. 59 is the number of states in the United States as soon as we add nine more, and 734 is just 59 * 12.44067796610169.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I wish that were true, but the reality is less benign. In truth, AVG-JOE is the only mod who hasn't deleted a single one of my posts (Kat now has a full time assistant whose only job is to delete my posts and send me threatening messages). I still question whether AVG-JOE even exists."*
> 
> Kat is good she likes bunny rabbits. The situation is you should think why you are having your posts deleted and would if you phrased what you are posting in a different way could that help you.
> 
> *"On an unrelated issue, I didn't realize my user number is 59734. I like to use mnemonic devices to remember numbers like my drivers license number and my USMB user number. 59734 is easy. 59 is the number of states in the United States as soon as we add nine more, and 734 is just 59 * 12.44067796610169."
> *
> ^^^^ Huh?* *
Click to expand...


----------



## cnelsen

Lucy Hamilton said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't vote or see the results, so you're gonna have to PM me with the final tally. If I voted in that poll --- HR would be putting me into "harassment class" for the 4th time. This will only be your 2nd time --- right?
> 
> 
> 
> When you've got five hands, groping is a more serious matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U cheated in your poll. Voted for everyone. Like that's ever gonna happen. I expected to beat by Kat -- but DTMB? Now that's just disappointing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know why cnelsen didn't include AVG-JOE in his poll.
> 
> Joe darling you are of course of pure mind, and including you would have risked corrupting that pure mind and we just cannot have that happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish that were true, but the reality is less benign. In truth, AVG-JOE is the only mod who hasn't deleted a single one of my posts (Kat now has a full time assistant whose only job is to delete my posts and send me threatening messages). I still question whether AVG-JOE even exists.
> 
> On an unrelated issue, I didn't realize my user number is 59734. I like to use mnemonic devices to remember numbers like my drivers license number and my USMB user number. 59734 is easy. 59 is the number of states in the United States as soon as we add nine more, and 734 is just 59 * 12.44067796610169.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I wish that were true, but the reality is less benign. In truth, AVG-JOE is the only mod who hasn't deleted a single one of my posts (Kat now has a full time assistant whose only job is to delete my posts and send me threatening messages). I still question whether AVG-JOE even exists."*
> 
> Kat is good she likes bunny rabbits. The situation is you should think why you are having your posts deleted and would if you phrased what you are posting in a different way could that help you.
> 
> *"On an unrelated issue, I didn't realize my user number is 59734. I like to use mnemonic devices to remember numbers like my drivers license number and my USMB user number. 59734 is easy. 59 is the number of states in the United States as soon as we add nine more, and 734 is just 59 * 12.44067796610169."
> *
> ^^^^ Huh?* *
Click to expand...


Kat is just a **********  ********** who ****** ********** and hates me for my freedom. There is nothing wrong with my ***** posts.

Also, I don't expect you to understand my mnemonic device. It's for my own member number after all.

You could easily remember your own member number, 56028, for example, by taking the age of Hillary Clinton when I moved to Washington, DC (56) divided by the sum of the number of Great Lakes that touch Idaho (0) and the number of Great Lakes that touch Wisconsin and the number of white alpha males in Canada = (28)


----------



## AVG-JOE

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I know why cnelsen didn't include AVG-JOE in his poll.
> 
> Joe darling you are of course of pure mind, and including you would have risked corrupting that pure mind and we just cannot have that happening



Fortunately, some injustices in this world can be fixed.


----------



## AVG-JOE

cnelsen said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a martyr. There were other misspelled names, not just yours.
Click to expand...




WillHaftawaite said:


> Wil Hav ta WILT?



This too can be fixed, but the injustice would be to do so..... it's too fucking funny the way it is


----------



## Yousaidwhat

cnelsen said:


> (does not include groping)


No groping?

Im out.

*Thread closed*


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you spelled every name correctly but mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will darling cnelson did that because he must not want to see you naked.
> 
> Hey cnelsen why do you not want to see Will naked? He has a FANTASTIC pair of buttocks
Click to expand...

First hand knowledge?

Lucy... you have some 'splaining todo.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> (does not include groping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see DTMB naked, this is _only_ because he _deliberately_ ignores me, I think this goes back to when I once openly posted that I thought he had beautiful hair because he does, since then he has 100% ignored me, I think I embarrassed him.
> 
> View attachment 161743
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanna see him nekked!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should work on this together
Click to expand...

Conspiracy or collaboration?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

deannalw said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I knew you were into abuse. Now if you just put on the collar, I won't treat you so badly......*evil grin*....
> 
> 
> 
> You bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tried to lay into Me when I failed to compliment her after she said I was...um....not bad looking? I don't recall the exact words. The crazy came out so fast I just had to put her on ignore.....Hell, I think that was three years ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all she does, no matter the discussion, or where on the board...she immediately goes on about how someone looks, even without ever seeing a real pic of them.
> Chick is off the rocker nutzo. And terribly insecure about herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And ftr?
> 
> I'm 5' 2" and around 120 pounds or so. Not sure, we don't have a scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I bet you are a cutie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....*polishes nails on shirt*
Click to expand...

Arent you 'sposed to let em dry first


----------



## Yousaidwhat

WillHaftawaite said:


> Okay, I"m tied with doc with the lowest vote total, so I'm going  to have to do something to pique your interest...
> 
> 
> Here's a vid of me doing my daily exercises in the nude:


Graphic image.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I"m tied with doc with the lowest vote total, so I'm going  to have to do something to pique your interest...
> 
> 
> Here's a vid of me doing my daily exercises in the nude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I didn't think you had any balls.
Click to expand...

It was a cold day.


----------



## gtopa1

A gentleman averts their eyes when there is a compromising visual whether in real or cyber- life.

Greg


----------



## Synthaholic

Has Kat totally avoided this thread?


----------



## Kat

Synthaholic said:


> Has Kat totally avoided this thread?





You didn't get the pic I sent you??


----------



## Hugo Furst

Kat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Kat totally avoided this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the pic I sent you??  View attachment 164084
Click to expand...


I thought those were only for the Mod Lounge


----------



## Kat

WillHaftawaite said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Kat totally avoided this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the pic I sent you??  View attachment 164084
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought those were only for the Mod Lounge
Click to expand...


----------



## AVG-JOE

​On the ballot since November 24 and ZERO votes?!?  


    It's gonna take votes to get the photos, people!


----------



## usmbguest5318

AVG-JOE said:


> ​On the ballot since November 24 and ZERO votes?!?
> 
> 
> It's gonna take votes to get the photos, people!





AVG-JOE said:


> It's gonna take votes to get the photos, people!



It's going to take knowing each moderator's sex along with photos of them clothed to get votes.  AFAIK, Coyote and KAT are women, so for me, they've a got a huge head start on you seeing as your ID suggests you are not a woman.  LOL


----------



## rightwinger

USMB Moderators have a Strip Poker Game on the first Friday of every month

Anyone who wants to see the Moderators naked just needs to sit in


----------



## Moonglow

Disclaimer warning: All mods are old, senile or out of shape...


----------

